# commercial type x drywall



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think tomorrow I will call a usg rep I know and pitch the idea for a commercial type x drywall. 

The only difference would be only 1 tapered edge. This way the bottom which normally gets vinyl base would be flat (no bevel) and the top which normally gets acoustic ceiling would be flat (no bevel). 

90% of commercial jobs I'm on get 9' ceilings which means I am stuck filling top bevel. Just think of the work it would save.:thumbsup:

I know it might mean getting another machine set up to press drywall but honestly who wouldn't buy and use it. Either you would force your competition to do the same or you would supply 99% of commercial jobs in the world.:yes:

thoughts?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think tomorrow I will call a usg rep I know and pitch the idea for a commercial type x drywall.
> 
> The only difference would be only 1 tapered edge. This way the bottom which normally gets vinyl base would be flat (no bevel) and the top which normally gets acoustic ceiling would be flat (no bevel).
> 
> ...


At the risk of sounding like the jerk, you all know I am,,,,If you just stood up 10ft ers,,,, wouldn't it fix the problem????? 

and yeah,,,, eliminate the butt joints too???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

54s?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> At the risk of sounding like the jerk, you all know I am,,,,If you just stood up 10ft ers,,,, wouldn't it fix the problem?????
> 
> and yeah,,,, eliminate the butt joints too???


 I have stood up many sheets of drywall. That isn't the point. If a room is 11' by 11' why on earth would I want more than 1 horizontal seam on walls. that seems retarded to me. (not trying to sound like a jerk) . :whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> 54s?


 I'm using 54's on the job I'm on now 650 of them actually and I have to fill all the top bevels. pita but contractor doesn't want to lower their grid just to make drywaller happy. We are the bottom of the food chain you know.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'm using 54's on the job I'm on now 650 of them actually and I have to fill all the top bevels. pita but contractor doesn't want to lower their grid just to make drywaller happy. We are the bottom of the food chain you know.


Again,,,, if you stood em up you would eliminate the top and bottom bevel. That would give you 18' of flat as opposed to 11' of flat(per wall,28' extra flat per room),,,, but would eliminate 22' of "filling" the top and bottom bevel(per wall,88' for the room). Am I missing something here??????


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

bellyband sounds like best fix.... Atleast it keeps the work on ground level (no stilts)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

standups suck:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> bellyband sounds like best fix.... Atleast it keeps the work on ground level (no stilts)


I hate a belly band ,,,but sounds like the best way out .. I wish you with no high shoulders woodcox!!!:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Again,,,, if you stood em up you would eliminate the top and bottom bevel. That would give you 18' of flat as opposed to 11' of flat(per wall,28' extra flat per room),,,, but would eliminate 22' of "filling" the top and bottom bevel(per wall,88' for the room). Am I missing something here??????


That is what only 1bevel eliminates. Top and bottom bevel. 
What you're missing is the big picture. I agree with Chris standups suck.
If they would make commercial drywall you would then have the option of vertical or horizontal seams. Depending on personal preference. 
Kind of like having tool options or tape options or mud options. OPTIONS


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

you could use that style of board in a number of ways (one bevel)


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> I hate a belly band ,,,but sounds like the best way out .. I wish you with no high shoulders woodcox!!!:yes:


 We also had to hang the 20'' above ceiling grid and firetape half of that. (foam walls). What I wound up doing was making sure I put all the bevels to the ceiling creating a bastard joint at top of my two 54's. This way we have a high point to run our 5'' knifes and fill bevel a little easier.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think tomorrow I will call a usg rep I know and pitch the idea for a commercial type x drywall.
> 
> The only difference would be only 1 tapered edge. This way the bottom which normally gets vinyl base would be flat (no bevel) and the top which normally gets acoustic ceiling would be flat (no bevel).
> 
> ...


We've got that here woody, and it yes it is good :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> We've got that here woody, and it yes it is good :thumbsup:


who makes it? 

Their goes my royalties.:icon_cry:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> We've got that here woody, and it yes it is good :thumbsup:


Damn you!..never seen it here... That would cut out lots of time in the basements for me..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I see where you are coming from on this. It might help the tapers but would be extra work for the boarders. In reality it would probably involve the boards having to be rolled or flipped more often and end up in more damaged corners.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry Woody....Didn't mean to burst your bubble.
http://www.gib.co.nz/plasterboard/
Click on Gib standard and on the chart TE = Tapered edge and SE = square edged.
Yeah it is more work for the boarders but hey.....I'm not a boarder :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Stand ups suck,,,,,

Yeah its more work for the boarder, but I'm not a boarder,,,,,


You guys ever listen to yourselfs????????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry Woody....Didn't mean to burst your bubble.
> http://www.gib.co.nz/plasterboard/
> Click on Gib standard and on the chart TE = Tapered edge and SE = square edged.
> Yeah it is more work for the boarders but hey.....I'm not a boarder :thumbup:


It looks like New Zealand is ahead of North America on this one.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Stand ups suck,,,,,
> 
> Yeah its more work for the boarder, but I'm not a boarder,,,,,
> 
> ...


Id say its more work for the taper


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Those hangers don't work for free... Drop the ceiling 5'' ..If possible..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

damn architechts


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Stand ups suck,,,,,
> 
> Yeah its more work for the boarder, but I'm not a boarder,,,,,
> 
> ...


 I hang and finish. And I think it is an outstanding idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd just have to stock it in two piles, bevel up, bevel down. 

I agree, stand-ups can eat my ass. (I just listened to myselfs say that, and I don't have a problem with it at all:jester

Hell, the way board is coming these days, I'd rather skip the bevel all together.....would save me even dreaming about not having high shoulders to deal with. 

The rock I started coating today looked at first like it was going to be sweet, the recess was only 2" and looked like it was in good shape.nope, deep as a p0rn star, and high as a kite. Yay for seams that need to be hit with a 20" trowel. :no:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It must be a southern hemisphere thing, we have it to. Here it is made by CSR. Here is a link.:thumbsup:
http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> It must be a southern hemisphere thing, we have it to. Here it is made by CSR. Here is a link.:thumbsup:
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx


Whats your board like for strength? if you drop our "Gib" brand on it's edge it turns to powder under the paper, where as I heard that Elephant board doesn't, I'm forever cutting out loose paper where the boards damaged....or over dimpled with a hammer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Whats your board like for strength? if you drop our "Gib" brand on it's edge it turns to powder under the paper, where as I heard that Elephant board doesn't, I'm forever cutting out loose paper where the boards damaged....or over dimpled with a hammer.


Not sure kiwiman I have not used it. We do mostly resedentual work with cove & skirting so it is not required.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Not sure kiwiman I have not used it. We do mostly resedentual work with cove & skirting so it is not required.


I strike it a lot on flat seams, I have to cut the edge of the sheet because it's hollow underneath where it's damaged.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

no way in hell I would prefer to hang 12ft stretch 5/8 to stand up 9's but thats me


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

gazman said:


> It must be a southern hemisphere thing, we have it to. Here it is made by CSR. Here is a link.:thumbsup:
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx


 Damn, plasterers get all the good stuff. LOL


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Talk about GREEN! Been in drywall very long? You stand board up on metal so you have continuous framing every 16" to attach to. You lose wall strength when you lay down on metal. quit thinking and start learning your craft.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rockdaddy said:


> Talk about GREEN! Been in drywall very long? You stand board up on metal so you have continuous framing every 16" to attach to. You lose wall strength when you lay down on metal. quit thinking and start learning your craft.


Well, you opened the can of rude, didn't you?

You don't increase strength, in any material, when you apply "bracing" parallel to the direction of the member. When you hang stand-ups you brace only 4 ft. sections, introducing shear weakness at the joints....joints that run from floor to ceiling. Steel allows for stand-ups because in general, steel walls are not structural.....stand-ups are not stronger, unless your material is parallel to the floor.


*"quit thinking and start learning your craft."*

I'd like to add this for you.....thinking is good when necessary, and in moderation.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rockdaddy said:


> Talk about GREEN! Been in drywall very long? You stand board up on metal so you have continuous framing every 16" to attach to. You lose wall strength when you lay down on metal. quit thinking and start learning your craft.


try tapingand then tell the 80% of sheetrock tradesmen to learn there craft , "You stand board up on metal so you have continuous framing every 16" to attach to." Talk about:blink::blink:. Common sense tells me that standing board on steel is NO stronger than layin down. Tying 12' of wall together 12' at a time instead of every 4' would do a better job I would think. How is your screwsets in that recess every 4'? Probably look like sht and you standup guys all know it. Boogered up screws:blink: from floor to ceiling. Green:whistling2: 
:wallbash:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, you opened the can of rude, didn't you?
> 
> You don't increase strength, in any material, when you apply "bracing" parallel to the direction of the member. When you hang stand-ups you brace only 4 ft. sections, introducing shear weakness at the joints....joints that run from floor to ceiling. Steel allows for stand-ups because in general, steel walls are not structural.....stand-ups are not stronger, unless your material is parallel to the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sorry but stand ups are way easier. Maybe you guys don't do the framing, and thats why you run into problems standing up. But I do the framing, hanging, and finishing, and perfer standups any day. Who wants to lift 12's up and stack them 2 or 3 sheets high? You can't do that youself, but stand-ups, you can stand up 12's by your self and keep feeding the screwgun man the sheets. Then when it comes to finishing, who wants to be bazooka-ing/boxing horizontal at 8 + feet? Ok the first joint at 4' is really quick to do, but after that your screwed. I can get an extention pole and box down my flats from 12' down all day long.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> I'm sorry but stand ups are way easier. Maybe you guys don't do the framing, and thats why you run into problems standing up. But I do the framing, hanging, and finishing, and perfer standups any day. Who wants to lift 12's up and stack them 2 or 3 sheets high? You can't do that youself, but stand-ups, you can stand up 12's by your self and keep feeding the screwgun man the sheets. Then when it comes to finishing, who wants to be bazooka-ing/boxing horizontal at 8 + feet? Ok the first joint at 4' is really quick to do, but after that your screwed. I can get an extention pole and box down my flats from 12' down all day long.


 
:thumbsup: Tend to agree with you joepro. Like smisner suggested if you want strength then put them on 45 degrees but OMG we dont want to go there. :thumbdown:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

rockdaddy said:


> Talk about GREEN! Been in drywall very long? You stand board up on metal so you have continuous framing every 16" to attach to. You lose wall strength when you lay down on metal. quit thinking and start learning your craft.


Hey genius residential framing is also 16'' on center. How about on the occasion where you get ceilings that are framed 16'' on center do you run them with the framing also.:confused1:
I get the feeling you learned to hang on new construction standing board up and that is all you know. Most guys on here have probably forgotten more than you'll ever know.:yes::smartass: 

You shouldn't even post on here you should just read and try thinking sometimes about what you read gain a little knowledge outside your small closed world then try posting when you can be informative and helpful.:thumbsup:

Have a nice day


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> The strongest way would be running the board on a 45 if your talking strength.than laying it down.and last would be standups.steel studs and standups are made for commerical grade partion walls


That's it smisner, I'm going to start running my board at 45's now....and I'm going to quadruple my price. 

Although, maybe it would just be easier to lay some straps across the steel studs:whistling2: Can I still quadruple my price?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Hey genius residential framing is also 16'' on center. How about on the occasion where you get ceilings that are framed 16'' on center do you run them with the framing also.:confused1:
> I get the feeling you learned to hang on new construction standing board up and that is all you know. Most guys on here have probably forgotten more than you'll ever know.:yes::smartass:
> 
> You shouldn't even post on here you should just read and try thinking sometimes about what you read gain a little knowledge outside your small closed world then try posting when you can be informative and helpful.:thumbsup:
> ...


 Getting abit rough there ain't ya??????

If drywall was a "strucual thing" it would be used for shear walls instead of plywood.

Drywall is not "railroaded" on ceilings cause of gravity,,, it will sag,,,cause it does have a grain ya know!!! However FINISHERS want it railroaded on the ceilings when the rafters chage direction,,,,why????,,, cause it makes it easier on them.

The whole reason for your post was to find a way to make "lay downs" easier on the finisher, instead of wrapping your mind around the fact that the industry stasndard for metal partition walls is stand-up.

Why not start a thread,,like,,,, I hate stand ups,,,lets all get together and try to figure out a way to get everybody to lay the rock down and create a sea of butt joints on a wall that don't need em.
or
Lets bash everyone that likes stand ups,,, cause I hate em !!!!


LOL,,, here would be a good time to say "why don't you learn your trade",,,, but I won't


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Getting abit rough there ain't ya??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're talking Capt....I think we need more nasty threads anyway, this forum is too nice.

Maybe we could turn THIS thread into a hating thread?:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Now you're talking Capt....I think we need more nasty threads anyway, this forum is too nice.
> 
> Maybe we could turn THIS thread into a hating thread?:whistling2:


 It already is Slim,,,,, and this time I didn't start it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> It already is Slim,,,,, and this time I didn't start it


No, you're right...you didn't start it. What's up with THAT?:jester:

It's these guys who, instead of simply voicing an _opinion_, feel the need to try and make other people feel stupid (which usually backfires and makes them look like an @$$hole as well).

All this because someone wants drywall without a bevel on it.

Personally, just because I don't care for working with stand-ups doesn't mean they don't have their place. Sheesh, if things didn't have a place, no one would use them....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> No, you're right...you didn't start it. What's up with THAT?:jester:
> 
> It's these guys who, instead of simply voicing an _opinion_, feel the need to try and make other people feel stupid (which usually backfires and makes them look like an @$$hole as well).
> 
> ...


 I know that I'm an old goat and over the hill to boot,,,, 

I know alot of guys that are stuck in their ways and refuse to see things in a differant light. 

As in this thread,, I am trying to make the point,,, there is more than one way to skin a cat,,,(the cat ain't gonna like any of em). But in the end its always,,,,, The guy that makes the most money on friday, without any callbacks,, is the best finisher. 

Case in point,,,, I don't like stand-ups,, therefore I want the makers of drywall to make a new kind of rock, so I can do it my way,,,, instead of learning how to do it to industry standards,,,,,, then go home an cry cause the Mexicans are taking their jobs!!!!!!

Doubt USG is watching this forum, but if they are,,, they are scrathing their heads, saying,,,,,,"Why don't he just learn to finsh drywall????"


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Stand ups suck,,,,,
> 
> Yeah its more work for the boarder, but I'm not a boarder,,,,,
> 
> ...


 I'm getting bordered just reading this.just get to work!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

alltex said:


> I'm getting bordered just reading this.just get to work!!


 I belive that's what I said,,:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know that I'm an old goat and over the hill to boot,,,,
> 
> I know alot of guys that are stuck in their ways and refuse to see things in a differant light.
> 
> ...


 Capt you are the biggest person on these threads that refuse to see things in a different light. You and a few others read a thread and the only thing you can think to do is belittle someone to make yourself appear smarter or something. I'm not sure why you do that maybe you can explain that.

You say that you are trying to make the point their is more than one way to skin a cat. You're lying. The only point your trying to make is that everybody should stand up boards on metal framing. I have stood up boards on metal framing I will stand boards up again on metal framing if that is what is best for that particular job. This particular job laying boards down is what was called for. So if I can make that easier why wouldn't I.

As far as industry standards I would bet my last check industry wise it is a 50/50 split.

As far as mexicans taking my jobs I still work for guys that want quality over quantity.
As far as Your philosophy I have read so many times about the most in a week and no call backs, Well I have came in and fixed many jobs where the original finisher made good money that week or 2 weeks and didn't get any call backs just because when it was all said and done the homeowners or contractor just wanted it fixed right and was sick of dealing with amateurs. (ever see another drywall truck in front of a house you just finished.) Point is I have learned my trade every aspect of it and I have excelled at every aspect of it. I have lost money on some jobs and I have made money on some jobs but every job was done right. My philosophy is he who supports his family pays his bills all while doing a job he loves and is able to keep the same builders even though he isn't the cheapest guy in town wins.:thumbsup:

When I called usg they actually said it should be available he was going to check on how much would need to be ordered to get it since it is a special order item.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Capt you are the biggest person on these threads that refuse to see things in a different light. You and a few others read a thread and the only thing you can think to do is belittle someone to make yourself appear smarter or something. I'm not sure why you do that maybe you can explain that.
> 
> You say that you are trying to make the point their is more than one way to skin a cat. You're lying. The only point your trying to make is that everybody should stand up boards on metal framing. I have stood up boards on metal framing I will stand boards up again on metal framing if that is what is best for that particular job. This particular job laying boards down is what was called for. So if I can make that easier why wouldn't I.
> 
> ...


Qute abit in that post

Sorry you think I only bash people here

Yeah, to answer one of your questions,,,, I am remodeling a church,,, the ENTIRE ceiling in the sanctuary is cracked,,, ALL butts, ALL flats,,,, simply cause the guys that did it used mesh and hot mud. Sure THEY didn't get called back,,,,cause, since they screwed it up in the first place,,,why would the church WANT them back???????? Kinda answer that one,,,don't it????

On the other hand, since its "spec'ed" lay down,,,, why not get the hangers to rip the bevel off the bottom before they hang it????? Since it's already been put forward that the hangers should do ALL the extra work.

What makes you think that I'm the last person that wants to see things in a differant light???? You only have to show me a better way ONE time,,,, I'm in.

You made the point that they hire you cause mexicans can't produce quality,,, your wrong about that one brother. They hire mexicans cause they can deliver, on schedule,what was asked,,and IT LOOKS GREAT WHEN ITS SANDED. nuff said there.

Really tho,,, it comes down to this,,,, Can you turn out a quality job,quick fast and in a hurry????? How you do it is really just a topic for a drywall forum.

Peace brother,,,, I am not your enemy,,, even IF I sound like Gomer Pyle


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know alot of guys that are stuck in their ways and refuse to see things in a differant light.


I'm always open to ways to improvement..life would be a lot like "Groundhog Day" if we never learned anything.





Capt-sheetrock said:


> The guy that makes the most money on friday, without any callbacks,, is the best finisher.


I would like to modify this statement...The guy that makes the most money and gets more calls, for more work, from old and new clients, is the best finisher.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How would one deal with high shoulders on stand-ups
wouldn't It screw up the base ,,and drop channel? 

I always thought stand-ups would wave later on like a railroad ceiling will
bow..And,,,,Capt...The Mexicans here are hanging for$5 a [email protected] for$6 a board ,,,,and after it's sanded it looks like chit!! I could sub out to these guys ,And not lift a finger:yes:,,,NOT! That's what some d/c here do .HELL one guy has a crew of em that do the roofing/[email protected] drywall..I lost 2 specks to this J/L then the g/c calls me to do some touch-up on one of em,,,I went to look at it just to throw it in the g/c face you get what you pay for...It didn't need touch-up It needed a skim coat.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I really do appreciate all the banter,,,, I know I'm like Archie Bunker here,,,

Thats my job,,,, I'm old and washed up,,,, if I can get any of you guys to SEE something in a differant way,,I feel like I did something,,,okay????

Really tho,,, after a lifetime in this bussiness, I think the "failure" to see another way, is our greatest hang-up.

I will admit that I have been guilty of this in the past (but not more than 3 days ago)


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

hey i been saying get rid of recess on one edge for years, and transfer the recess to the butt end. then 54 came out and i thought we are on our way. but that was it. with automation it should be relatively easy to give us what we PAY for. when things were crazy busy, we didnt have the time for discorse-hell i remember rock comeing off the flat beds from factory-still warm in the centers. if you can think it, it most likely can be done. now the rest of the story: profit margin ? that pesky profit margin always interupts my evil plans, take care harve


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I really do appreciate all the banter,,,, I know I'm like Archie Bunker here,,,
> 
> Thats my job,,,, I'm old and washed up,,,, if I can get any of you guys to SEE something in a differant way,,I feel like I did something,,,okay????
> 
> ...


Wasn't bashin ya capt..Just sayin what I see here is all.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> How would one deal with high shoulders on stand-ups
> wouldn't It screw up the base ,,and drop channel?
> 
> I always thought stand-ups would wave later on like a railroad ceiling will
> bow..And,,,,Capt...The Mexicans here are hanging for$5 a [email protected] for$6 a board ,,,,and after it's sanded it looks like chit!! I could sub out to these guys ,And not lift a finger:yes:,,,NOT! That's what some d/c here do .HELL one guy has a crew of em that do the roofing/[email protected] drywall..I lost 2 specks to this J/L then the g/c calls me to do some touch-up on one of em,,,I went to look at it just to throw it in the g/c face you get what you pay for...It didn't need touch-up It needed a skim coat.


 Man, Mexicans are just like the rest of us,, some are good,,, some are not.

Ya got to admit tho,,,,, if we had not dropped the ball,,,,they would not be in the picture,,,,,,

One thing they do have going for them,,,,they CAN deliver the job on schedule,,,,,,not many white boys can say that,,,,


Don't misunderstand me,,, I think we ought to get a bus and take ALL of em back home,,,,but the fact is,,,, they ain't TAKING our jobs,,,,wer'e GIVING em to em.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know a hanging crew [south American] legal. great guys.. honest men.
200 boards or 700 boards It will be hung in 1 day!! cheap ,But the prep before tape coat is ungodly .. cut wires everywhere..There system is a sight to see thou.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*conversation*

tapers work with a fluid, that turns to a solid. right there is insane. cement layers, brick masons, painters, kinda do the same thing. i have been in these incredible conversations with tapers over the years and those conversations were the best of the best. we dont just lay it down- we fix that over there, so this over here is going to be correct. no better feeling then walking out of a soaking wet house. ive heard tapers argue points, until they took the other point and argued that as well. its all a realitive thing. and im sure not a liberal, but not so old school that i get trapped- i hope. in this season of greatness- mainly the hunting season, baseball playoffs, ski resorts opening, thanks giveing and christmas-(except for the grandkids getting a extra week off school-to nickle and dime me 3/4 of an inch to death), i would like to thank every one on this site and the creator, what or whoever that might be. take care. harve.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I know a hanging crew [south American] legal. great guys.. honest men.
> 200 boards or 700 boards It will be hung in 1 day!! cheap ,But the prep before tape coat is ungodly .. cut wires everywhere..There system is a sight to see thou.


 Thats my point Moore,,,,, I haved a friend,his name is Rob,,, he and his son work together. They are the BEST hangers I ever seen, period!!! He glues and screws everything. However, he is struggling,and starveing,,, cause he can't turn it that fast,period,end of story.

GC's would rather have it done in ONE day,,,they could care less how much prep time you have in it,,,,,,,and really,,,if you have to spend a day prepping it,,,thats better than waiting at home for a week while your favorite crew is hanging it. 

again,,,the times they are a changeing,,,, 

As for me,,,I don't mind going around and prepping the walls with hot-mud (yes it does have its purpose) if it gets me in there sooner. I have never been one of them(as I call em) crybaby finishers that expect perfection from the hangers. 

Oh YEAH, I said it !!!! LOL,,:thumbup:

But then again,,, I was a hanger for many years before I learned how to finish


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thats better than waiting at home for a week while your favorite crew is hanging it. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> thats better than waiting at home for a week while your favorite crew is hanging it. :yes::yes::yes::yes:


Looking at your avitar,,, you do know that guy ends up standing on a tombstone with a noose around his neck !!!!!!

Just saying,,,,ya know !!!!!,,:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looking at your avitar,,, you do know that guy ends up standing on a tombstone with a noose around his neck !!!!!!
> 
> Just saying,,,,ya know !!!!!,,:whistling2:


Blondie cuts him loose at the end...My favorite part of that movie is when Tuco says,,,''Look! one bastard walks in another bastard walks out!''

I been trying to find a pic of the fiddle player at the prison camp..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Blondie cuts him loose at the end...My favorite part of that movie is when Tuco says,,,''Look! one bastard walks in another bastard walks out!''
> 
> I been trying to find a pic of the fiddle player at the prison camp..


 Yeah,,, its kinda like our bussiness,,,ain't it???? without the fiddle player of course


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looking at your avitar,,, you do know that guy ends up standing on a tombstone with a noose around his neck !!!!!!
> 
> Just saying,,,,ya know !!!!!,,:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

no you didnt- yes i did. what ever that means. so in fiddler on the roof. guy reading newspaper- every one say yaaa. then one guy say you say he right you say other guy right also.they cant both be right. then he say as an honest man- you right too. DONT get get caught up in entanglements- ask john adams and ron paul


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'm using 54's on the job I'm on now 650 of them actually and I have to fill all the top bevels. pita but contractor doesn't want to lower their grid just to make drywaller happy. We are the bottom of the food chain you know.


...I'm missing the point here I think, but shouldn't you simply be happy to BE working, having a job filling that top bevel...?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> ...I'm missing the point here I think, but shouldn't you simply be happy to BE working, having a job filling that top bevel...?


Missing the point with you, is he a skilled tradesman, or does he have a Mac job.

Time is money, if they can lower the ceiling, and it affects nothing, go for it if you can.

Sounds more like common sense to me, not whining :yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*recess*

if you can let your world be a bit more care free, it has an exponential affect on those around you. so why not go out of your way to make things better. we are all blessed to be able to apply our craft, but not at the expense of stagnation. " i get to work so that is enough"- mac this: i can hang a 15 on lid with no lift at 57, taped 5700 wall feet one day on a bet- banjo-roller-plow.-(blindfolded) a lot of bull for a 50 dollar bet. but no mac here, big daddy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Missing the point with you, is he a skilled tradesman, or does he have a Mac job.
> 
> Time is money, if they can lower the ceiling, and it affects nothing, go for it if you can.
> 
> Sounds more like common sense to me, not whining :yes:


You just have to sell it properly....

"Well, I can be done sooner, which in the long run is going to keep you under budget, and who doesn't like coming in under budget and ahead of schedule? No one is going to notice if the ceiling is a couple of inches lower than called out for on the plans...."


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Missing the point with you, is he a skilled tradesman, or does he have a Mac job.
> 
> Time is money, if they can lower the ceiling, and it affects nothing, go for it if you can.
> 
> Sounds more like common sense to me, not whining :yes:


Not saying anyone is whining, and I'm not saying it overall does not make sense...

But I guess I'm coming from the perspective of an area where there is very high unemployment. If you guys have plenty of work, more power to you, but my area must be heavily depressed because I have guys lining up at my door and calling everyday that would kill to probably fill that top bevel.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> Not saying anyone is whining, and I'm not saying it overall does not make sense...
> 
> But I guess I'm coming from the perspective of an area where there is very high unemployment. If you guys have plenty of work, more power to you, but my area must be heavily depressed because I have guys lining up at my door and calling everyday that would kill to probably fill that top bevel.


 Sorry about the high unemployment rate in your area. I can see your point but just because things are slow is no reason to not want to work smarter not harder.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Sorry about the high unemployment rate in your area. I can see your point but just because things are slow is no reason to not want to work smarter not harder.


Nah, I 100% agree cdwoodcox, if you put it like that... that's my motto, "work smarter, not harder."

Guess I should have read into your original question/issue more, but I admit I did not, and couldn't help view it in my own local context where people are calling everyday looking for hanging / finishing positions, and thinking you were being too picky.

A lot of my guys are grateful just to be working and having something to do every morning, and they make it clear to me all the time how much they value their job.

I read your issue as sort of a "drywall diva" problem, which I should have not, and realized you were pointing out a valid issue with the way sheetrock is made, and simply concerning quality and production.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

No I am not being a diva about it. Does it make someone a diva when they expect all the lettering rightside up. I have I mean I know someone who throws fits when the lettering is upside down.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> No I am not being a diva about it. Does it make someone a diva when they expect all the lettering rightside up. I have I mean I know someone who throws fits when the lettering is upside down.:whistling2:


:laughing:

Yeah, I roll all my sheets so the lettering is right side up. I also take an eraser and erase all my numbers so the sheetrock looks pretty.:no:


----------

